# [gelöst] undefined reference to 'acpi_video_get_edid'

## g-moll

Liebe Community,

nach ein paar jahren ubuntu hab ich mich entschlossen zu gentoo zu wechseln. die gründe dafür sind vor allem der größere lerneffekt (habe nach so langer zeit ubuntu eig. nicht wirklich ahnung was hinter den (gnome-)kulissen eigentlich so abgeht) und die bessere kontrolle. ich bin bei der installation und auch später schon über einige probleme gestolpert (meistens tippfehler die dann doch einige folgen gehabt haben) die ich aber mit google&co lösen habe können. ich bin gerade dabei zu versuchen mir x11 zu installieren. was mich nachdem ich dieser anleitung gefolgt bin zu folgendem fehler geführt hat:

```
drivers/built-in.o: In function 'nouveau_acpi_edid':

/usr/src/linux/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_acpi.c:381: undefined reference to 'acpi_video_get_edid'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

Ich

- habe eine nVidia GeForce 9600 GT,

- benutze nicht genkernel,

- habe zuerst vorgehabt den proprietären treiber zu verwenden mich aber dann um mit der anleitung konsistent zu sein umentschieden. vielleicht ist auch da etwas schief gegangen!(?) jetzt möchte ich zumindest vorerst nouveau benutzen. wenn mit dem alles gut läuft bleib ich auch dabei.

im prinzip beschreibt dieser foreneintrag mein problem recht gut, nur verwendet er dann den nvidia-treiber und genkernel.

es wird langsam zeit, dass ich zu meiner gui komm.  :Smile:  ich häng doch irgendwie an meiner maus und den vielen bunten beweglichen figuren und formen, dem 2. Bildschirm,...  :Very Happy: 

schon mal vielen dank, g.Last edited by g-moll on Sun Jun 03, 2012 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, wenn ich das richtig sehe, versuchst du gerade den Kernel zu bauen. welchen verwendest du denn? Es besteht auch die möglichkeit, im kernel nouveau zu deaktivieren und das kernel modul über das paket nouveau-drm zu installieren, was vermutlich mal aktueller ist.

Das ganze sieht ein bisschen nach bug aus, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich ahnung davon habe.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

christian

----------

## haegar87

Ich habe das kernel nouvenau Modul nie zum laufen bekommen, aber das seperate (über das oben angesprochene nouvenau-drm) läuft bei mir seehr gut.

Allerdings ist die Installation etwas verzwickt, da es ziemlich (teilweise gut versteckte) Kerneloptionen verlangt (sagt das ebuild aber welche genau).

Ich würde es mal damit testen...

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## g-moll

@Christian99:

ja genau. sry. hab ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.  :Smile: 

ich verwende den kernel-3.2.12-gentoo und zwar das desktop-profil.

hab im kernel jetzt nouveau deaktiviert und wollte nouveau-drm installieren.

```
emerge =x11-base/nouveau-drm-20120322
```

das führt allerdings (auszugsweise) zu

```
Call stack:

                               ebuild.sh, line  85: Called pkg_setup

nouveau-drm-20120322.ebuild, line  27: Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

                    linux-mod.eclass, line 585: Called linux-info_pkg_setup

                     linux-info.eclass, line 889: Called check_extra_config

                     linux-info.eclass, line 783: Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                   die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"
```

@haegar87:

aja. gut. werd ich dann nachlesen und ausprobieren. danke schon mal.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Christian99

Das ist das, was hägar schon erwähnt hat. Du musst die verlangten kerneloptionen aktivieren, die da aufgelistet werden. ich verwende kein nouveau, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen welche das alle sind, aber sichen kannst du in "menuconfig" mit "/"

----------

## g-moll

sooo. hab den kernel soweit verändert, dass es gehen sollte.

habe jetzt aber das problem, dass ich offenbar kernel 3.3 brauche um diese drm-version (nouveau-drm-20120322) zu installieren. allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass 3.3 mit amd64 nur unstable ist. mir stellt sich also die frage: soll ich versuchen mir eine ältere version von nouveau-drm zu besorgen oder ein instabiles kernel-update machen? oder ist beides weit komplizierter als einfach den nvidia-treiber zu benutzen? was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## Christian99

das sind nur die gentoo pakete, die als unstable markiert sind. das heißt eigentlich nur, dass es von gentoo devs noch keine tests gibt, ob dieser kernel evtl. probleme/wechselwirkungen mit anderen programmen hat. ich persönlich verwende kernel 3.3 auf amd64 ohne probleme bisher. genauso sind ja die nouveau-drm pakete als nicht stable markiert, was auch nur einfach heißt dass es keine tests gibt. also sollte es eigentlich keine probleme geben, wenn du einfach einen neueren kernel nimmst.

den nvidia-treiber zu nehmen wäre allerdings wirklich einfach (meistens), aber das andere ist auch nicht wirklich kompliziert.

viel erfolg!

Christian

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

fehlt dir noch eine ACPI Option?

Nach diesem Beitrag https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860462-start-0.html sollte ACPI bzw. ACPI_VIDEO aktiviert sein.

----------

## g-moll

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> fehlt dir noch eine ACPI Option?[...]
> 
> [...]sollte ACPI bzw. ACPI_VIDEO aktiviert sein.

 

Ich habs so wie in dem Beitrag. ACPI = y, ACPI_VIDEO = m.

aber nachdem 

```
emerge =x11-base/nouveau-drm-20120322
```

 nach (min.?) kernel 3.3 verlangt werd ich das wohl einfach einmal machen. ich schreib dann obs geholfen hat bzw meine weiteren probleme.  :Smile: 

vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe, g.

----------

## Josef.95

 *g-moll wrote:*   

> aber nachdem 
> 
> ```
> emerge =x11-base/nouveau-drm-20120322
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, muss es denn wirklich die Version =nouveau-drm-20120322 sein?

=nouveau-drm-20111101 sollte auch mit dem aktuell stable 3.2er Kernel gehen.

Wahrscheinlich ist es aber besser DRM_NOUVEAU aus dem Kernel zu nutzen - mit passender Kernelkonfiguration sollte der idR gut funktionieren.

----------

## g-moll

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, muss es denn wirklich die Version =nouveau-drm-20120322 sein?
> 
> =nouveau-drm-20111101 sollte auch mit dem aktuell stable 3.2er Kernel gehen.

 

Ich denk nicht, dass es wirklich die version sein muss. Ich war mir aber nicht sicher wie ich zu der älteren version komm (ob ich die auch einfach mit emerge installieren kann). schon klar, das hätte man in erfahrung bringen können.  :Smile:  aber aus irgendeinem grund hab ich mich dazu entschieden 1. nouveau statt nvidia zu verwenden und 2. einen anderen kernel zu verwenden statt ein einzelnes anderes paket (wenn man das so liest klingt das doch extrem blöd). aber what the heck. hat doch irgendwie spaß gemacht. und inzwischen muss ich auch nicht mehr für jede kleinigkeit ins handbuch schauen.

Ich hab jetzt nouveau-drm-20120322 mit kernel-3.3.7 von www.kernel.org isntalliert.

Für die "Nachwelt":

Folgende Quellen/Programme waren sehr hilfreich.

1. Dieses (auch der englische Teil dieses) Forum(s)

2. Kernel kompilieren - Anleitung - Linux...

3. zum Herunterladen des Kernels habe ich links benutzt.

4. eine pipe zu less. zB 

```
lspci | less 
```

 oder 

```
emerge =x11-base/nouveau-drm-20120322 | less
```

5! die Suchfunktion im Konfigurationsmenü des Kernels (aufruf mit '/')

ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen.

Vielen Dank! Ich denke jetzt kann ich mit der installation vom x-server weitermachen und wenn alles so weiter läuft hab ich in nicht weniger als läppischen 3 wochen ein GUI.  :Laughing: 

----------

